# The Minister's Cat...



## Michael Morris (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an arrogant cat
The Minister's Cat is a brave cat
The Minister's Cat is a creepy cat
The Minister's Cat is ......


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 5, 2005)

a dead cat





joe b.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an efficient cat.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a feline cat.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minster's Cat is a gentle cat


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a helpless cat, AND, complete gibberish ROT13'ed but will nonetheless result in exactly 1 hit when Googled... cat

Edit: There.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 5, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> The Minister's Cat is complete gibberish ROT13'ed but will nonetheless result in exactly 1 hit when Googled... cat




Uhm, H is the next letter


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an inquisitive cat


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a jivecat


----------



## JimAde (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Kool Kat


----------



## Wystan (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Living Greyhawk Kind of Cat


----------



## Xath (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a mundane cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a naughty cat


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an obtuse cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a pussycat


----------



## Wystan (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Quickening of the Highlander kind, kind of cat


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

THe Ministers's cat is a roasted cat.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a reckless cat.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a stupendous cat


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a terrificly timid cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a uniocular cat.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a viscious cat.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Wookie cat


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a xenophobic cat


----------



## Wystan (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Zero Sum entity who hates the letter Y.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> The Minister's cat is a Zero Sum entity




You forgot the Y. 

The Minister's Cat is a yowling cat.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minster's Cat is an ABBA lovin' cat.

The Minister's Cat is a Bee-Gees Lovin' cat.

The Minister's Cat is a Credence Clearwater Revival Lovin' cat.

The Minister's Cat is...


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a darling cat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Electric Light Orchestra lovin' cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Frank Sinatra "I did it my way" kinda cat


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Greatful Dead trippin' cat


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a House is a rockin' don't bother knockin' just comin' on in cat


----------



## Henry (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Iambic Pentameter-loving cat


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Jumpin' Jack Flash it's a gas gas gassy cat


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Kill 'Em All Metallicat


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Kelly Clarkson Lovin' Cat.

It used to love Kris Kristofferson lovin' cat, but it saw that 'Since you been gone video', and it liked that Kitty Better.

Plus it can't forgive Kris for Blade 2.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Llama Song Lovin' cat (and so am I)


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Mama Cass Lovin' cat (that's a whole lot of lovin').


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a New Wave kitty


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Old Skool punk Cat


----------



## loki44 (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Piratecat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Queen cat


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a rabid cat


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Schrodinger's cat


----------



## thalmin (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a telescopic cat


----------



## Prince Atom (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Steeleye Span cat.


TWK


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Unbelievable OH cat


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a very, very, very fine cat


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 5, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is Half-Dragon, Axiomatic, Fiendish, Half-Ooze, Multiheaded, Aquatic Paragon Cat of Legend ... 




_*of Legacy*_

(Am I playing this game right?)


----------



## loki44 (Aug 5, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> The Minister's Cat is Half-Dragon, Axiomatic, Fiendish, Half-Ooze, Multiheaded, Aquatic Paragon Cat of Legend ...





The Minister's cat is.....what?!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 6, 2005)

The ministers cat is a mouser cat


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> (Am I playing this game right?)



No (Go down the alphabet, last letter was W so..

The minister's cat is a xylophone loving cat.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 6, 2005)

The minister's cat is 10 cats. (really he's just schyzophrenic)


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 6, 2005)

The Minister's cat is Xena's cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok, we somehow managed to have a breakdown...

The Minister's cat was yesterday's lunch for the neighbor's cat.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 6, 2005)

The Minister's cat was actually not a cat at all.....it was a Zygophyte in disguise.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 6, 2005)

The minister's cat is an agile cat.
The minister's cat is a baroque cat.
The minister's cat is a cheeky cat.
The minister's cat is a ...


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Thi ministers cat is a drenched cat


----------



## Renton (Aug 6, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an eldritch cat.


----------



## Acquana (Aug 6, 2005)

The minister's cat ...







... is a FAT cat.


----------



## Renton (Aug 6, 2005)

The minister's cat is a gremial cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is a heathin cat.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is an ironic cat.


----------



## Renton (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is a jussive cat.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is a Kentucky cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is a liquid cat


----------



## Renton (Aug 7, 2005)

The minister's cat is a motley cat.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a nifty cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is an octarine cat.


----------



## Renton (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a peripatetic cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a quixotic cat.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat ranks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a silly cat.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a terpsichorian cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is an upside-down cat.


----------



## Aeric (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a venomous cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Welsh cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an X-ray vision using cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a yeasty cat.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a zesty cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an austere cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is an ballerina cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a cat.
The Minister's cat is a dog. (scandal!)


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an Emu


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

Reminder

The sentence goes, "The minister's cat is a --- cat." That said ...

The minister's cat is a cautious cat.

The minister's cat is a daring cat.

The minister's cat is an egalitarian cat.

(Now that we're caught up, on with the game.)


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 8, 2005)

The Minister's cat was a (bad word that begins with F deleted) cat. But then we nuetered him and he (deleted again) no longer.


----------



## Renton (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a gallinaceous cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is a Harvard cat.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 8, 2005)

The minister's cat is an irked cat  over that whole neutered bit.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

This has stopped being fun, it has become merely clever.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 8, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> (snip)




It's not even witty.


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> This has stopped being fun, it has become merely clever.




Then stop reading.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 9, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a journalistic cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a kleptomaniac cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a laniferous cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a minor cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a narcoleptic cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is an ossified cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a peltate cat.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 9, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a quiet cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a ruined cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Renton (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a seditious cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a tyrannical cat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

The Minister's cat is realy Undercat!

There's no need to fear, Undercat is here!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 9, 2005)

The minister's cat is a volatile cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

The minister's cat is a wacky cat.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 10, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a "You won't believe I'm still at work, 20 hours after I got here, I've got a meeting for which I'm leaving in 4 hours, the presentation still isn't done, it isn't even *my* project, and I really need a freakin' NAP" kinda cat.


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> The Minister's cat is a "You won't believe I'm still at work, 20 hours after I got here, I've got a meeting for which I'm leaving in 4 hours, the presentation still isn't done, it isn't even *my* project, and I really need a freakin' NAP" kinda cat.



You skipped X


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a XXX swanky cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz *snort* narcoleptic cat.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 10, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Athiest Cat

The Minister's Cat is an Baptist Cat

The Minister's Cat is an Catholic Cat

The Minister's Cat is a Demon Worshiper Cat

The Minister's Cat is a ....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 10, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Episcopalian Cat


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a fundamentalist cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought it was an aristocat!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a God cat.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 11, 2005)

The minister's cat is a hellcat.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Stormborn (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Inqusition cat  (and no one expects that of a cat)


PS:  My kitty claims that all of these lies being told about her are pattently false.  Mostly.  At least some.  OK, several miss the complete truth.  At least.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Jesus, Mary, and Joseph cat


----------



## Stormborn (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Kali worshipping cat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Lutheran cat.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You skipped X




I repeat: "You won't believe I'm still at work, 20 hours after I got here, I've got a meeting for which I'm leaving in 4 hours, the presentation still isn't done, it isn't even my project, and I really need a freakin' NAP."

The Minister's cat is a Mormon cat.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a New Age cat.


----------



## Stormborn (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Orthodox cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2005)

Is it a Starcat?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Pagan cat.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minster's Cat is a Quetzecoatal worshiping cat.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Raelian cat.
The Minister's cat is a Raelian cat.
The Minister's cat is a Raelian cat.
The Minister's cat is a Raelian cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Satanic "Minister sacrificing" cat


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Teutonic cat.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Unitarian cat.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is a Vishnu-worshipping cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Xistentialist cat who can't spell


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a "You'd probably don't believe me, but apparently I'm not the only one with letter skipping issues" cat.

The Minister's cast is also a Zen cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an Ay cat.

The Minister's cat is a Bee cat.

The Minister's cat is a Sea cat.

The Minister's cat is a.....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Dee cat.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a ebullient cat.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's Cat is an Eff cat.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Gee cat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 13, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an aych cat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an eye cat.
The Minister's cat is a jay cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a kitty cat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 14, 2005)

The Minister's cat is an elle cat.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 14, 2005)

The Minister's cat is a Loquitious cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

The ministers cat has been assimilated.


----------

